# CGCFAD = what seven string tuning?



## uz3r (May 13, 2008)

Hey all,

Forum n00b here! -first post! Im pondering the addition of a seven string to my axe collection! But Im a bit stuck...

If I normally play my own original songs on a 6 string tuned to CGCFAD how could I tune a 7 string so that:

a) I can still play my existing original songs
b) Benefit from 7 string features/fatness.
c) Not have strings as loose as a cash strapped crack hoe?

Ive never played a 7 string before and Im having trouble getting my head around this!

Cheers!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 13, 2008)

You could do any of these:

1) CGCFadg (your normal tuning with an extra high string)

2) GCGCFad (your tuning with a low G, which is a 4th below C)

3) FCGCFad (your normal tuning with a low F, which is a fifth below C; doublre drop tuning)

These are just some ideas.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 13, 2008)

for number three in your questions cant you just buy a thicker set of strings? I was tuning to BEADF#B on my Ibanez ARC300 with only a pair of 11's and it wasnt that loose at all IMHO. The reason i ordered my 7 was primarily so i could play with people that arnt into death metal and heavier forms of metal, also so i can go from playing stuff like Nile or At the Gates straight into playing other lighter things.


----------



## uz3r (May 14, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> You could do any of these:
> 
> 1) ...
> 
> ...


 
Wouldnt the G and F sound too muddy?

Also if you were to tune to say GCGCFad what gauge strings would you recommend on a fixed bridge?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (May 14, 2008)

If you got the right gauges, it shouldn't be too muddy.

It also depends on scale of the 7 you're getting.


----------



## Mattayus (May 14, 2008)

Yeah dude G sounds fine, just listen to some of the more recent strapping young lad stuff and it crops up here and there. Very much depends on which 7 ur gonna get, scale length, pickups etc


----------



## Ze Kink (May 14, 2008)

I use my Sc607B in GCGCFAD with 010-052's and a 068 G. Works quite well too. I do highly recommend getting a baritone scale seven though, otherwise it will get muddy.


----------



## uz3r (May 15, 2008)

Cheers for the replies all, very helpful!

Everyone has said that scale is important, can you explain why? (Im vaguely aware that it is neck length or something?) and what scale I should be looking at? what is a baritone scale? 

I was kind of hoping to get a real cheap seven string to start off with to see if I like it. I keep getting told that Ibanez and Schecter both make good cheap models - Im not sure what scale these are though.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 28, 2008)

G or F.


----------



## ibznorange (May 28, 2008)

Baritone scale is just longer, which adds tension (makes the strings tighter)

if the scale length is the same, the strings will be just as floppy as on a 6, or an 8. A common misconception is that you get better tension on a 7 string low b than you do on a 6 string downtuned to low b. wrong. the reason it seems that way, is because on a 7, you add a thicker gauge string for the low b, so if youre using a 42 for your e, you might use a 56 or so for your low b. to downtune a 6er, people tend to not go up so many gauges, trying maybe a 48 or 52, yielding less tension.

Point is, if you use the same gauge strings for the same notes on the same scale, you will get the exact same amount of tension on a 6 string as you will on a 7. your third reason is well, maybe a bit misinformed, and simply not valid. I thought the same thing too though at first . i now use way bigger string gauges that most of the people on here do, because i too needed more tension for low notes. 

the first two reasons however are completely valid, and are exactly why i play 7 strings. what you need to decide is if those 2 reasons are enough not to switch over to 7 strings, but to warrant purchasing a 7 string, in addition to your 6ers that you have. you dont have to "switch", which seems to be the idea that holds a lot of people back. people arent sure they want to switch, when theres really no need to


----------

